# Woodcraft customer service



## No12 (Sep 20, 2015)

I bought a sander from Woodcraft. It stopped working within a month. I called them and they sent me a new one, no questions asked. Great customer service !!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I talked with them to find out if their sanding sleeves would fit my sander the guy said they should …...IMO not to much help from him :<((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I talked with them to find out if their sanding sleeves would fit my sander the guy said they should …...IMO not to much help from him :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Gr8- Exactly! They did not impress you, with customer service. Yet, Charles Neil posted : Wood Craft for sharpening his saw blades- he endorsed it! Therefore, is the Wood Craft establishment- good or bad? For me, I want to be able to return it for a full refund. Ps. If I am not mistaken, in 1992, De Walt was the first to implement a "try it for 30 days" -


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

When I bought a Leigh jig, I contacted Woodcraft. I asked about a price break if you purchased the vacuum/router support with the jig, after all, there was a break if you bought the jig with an 11 piece set of router bits.

Several people I talked with on the phone acted as if I was trying to scam them. I was even insulted.

I called Highland Woodworking, asked the same question, and found there was a $40 break. The lady asked if that wasn't on the website? The next day it was.

The people at Woodcraft should ask themselves how much advertising they will have to do to get me back into their store.

Woodcraft? No, thank you.

Mark


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*jtriggs* posted this to express his positive experience relative to customer service. Personally, I do not equate not getting a discount or special price with poor customer service! I see it as more along the lines of calling with a problem or issue with one of their products and how that is addressed/resolved. *GR8HUNTER* received little to no help with his inquiry. I can accept him walking away feeling that customer service was lacking.

*jtriggs*, 2 years ago, I contacted Woodcraft after breaking the edge of a shop stool I had purchased years before. I bent over to pick something up from the floor while still seated and stressed that edge. It was my fault. I called to see if I could get a replacement seat versus buying a whole new stool. The fellow said he would mail a seat to me free of charge. I had a positive customer service experience.


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Not getting a discount is another thing. Being insulted goes along with how you are treated.

If the place is insulting, how will they be when you have a problem?

It should also be mentioned that Woodcraft is a franchise. My experience was with the Milwaukee store.

I'm easy to deal with. I would also never ask a business to fix or replace something that was my fault. I have broken stuff that was my fault. Anybody here ever drop a new carbide cutter on the floor? Who would have the gall to talk to the business about that, other than to order a new one? Is a positive customer experience getting something for free?

Mark


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Mark, there is NO excuse for rude treatment or being insulted. That constitutes horrendous customer service. When you call to ask if you can purchase a part instead of the whole and are told you can have it at no cost, of course that's great customer service! I was prepared to pay for it and they offered it free. Again, what I have a problem with is when someone calls it poor customer service when they don't get a discount or price point they want. If the business chooses to give it, good on them. If they don't, we have the option to shop elsewhere.


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll make a short leap back into the thread I started. While I had a positive experience with this one issue I complained about, there is no way it can be applied to all Woodcrafts all the time. As Mark stated, these are franchises and different owners train their employees differently and attitudes will vary at each one. The way email and the web work these days, you never know if you're corresponding with corporate or local affiliates.

I just wanted to give kudos to the people that helped me out. Theirs is the attitude I think we all wish businesses should take.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I really think it all has to do with who answers the phone ….it boils down to …am I here to really help this customer out ? *OR* am I only here to collect money ? :<))


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Well said *jtriggs* and *GR8HUNTER*. I agree. It is quite possible that when/if I contact Woodcraft again, I could have an unpleasant experience.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I believe it is very store dependent, which overall is probably not good for the Woodcraft name, thinking nationwide.

My experience was with my store's quarterly sale, where on a Saturday once a quarter, you take in the container they had you buy and everything you can put in it is 20% off.
I had an older red box, and when I arrived, they had changed to a larger canvas tool bag. I had a couple of these at home already from those powered tool kits we all buy, and didn't want to spoil my 20% by having to buy another zippered container.

I picked out my items, and took them to the checkout counter, where I got a very hard sell to buy the canvas bag. I finally asked if my red box was still good, or not? If not, I would put it all back.
The guy finally said that certainly it was still good, and took off 20% on everything, although it would have never have all fitted in my red box, but probably in their canvas bag.
If I have to buy a new useless container every time I go to one of these sales, I think they can keep their sales. Most of the time, 20% off just makes them competitive anyway.

For the record, I don't know if this quarterly sale is a nationwide thing, or store specific.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I have never had any issues with any item from Woodcraft. Our local store in Henrico County (west of Richmond, Virginia) is just awesome, always very helpful, but not overbearing by any means. Among many items I have purchased was my Delta Midi Lathe from them many years ago and it has been a great purchase. They have a really nice shinny Saw Stop I walk by often.


----------

